# How to get your GSD ears up



## ljshartle05 (Apr 12, 2010)

I have found the most effective way to get your GSD ears up. Here is what you will need:
TeeConnect -From Home Depot (foam, T shaped tubing that would normally go around pipe approx 6 inches in length. It's also very lightweight so it won't weigh the ear down)

Sports Tape - I got it from Walmart (approx 1 1/2 inches wide, white breathable tape. Doesn't pull hair off ear when removed)
(Total cost - $6)

I cut the middle part that extends out off the TeeConnect so it's just one straight piece of foam. I measured how long it needed to be to fit his ear and cut it accordingly. Then I wrapped the TeeConnect in tape so the foam isn't against his ear. Next I placed the TeeConnect in his ear and used the sports tape to secure it by wrapping it completely around the ear several times. 
A nice thing about the TeeConnect is once you've cut the middle part off, there is a hole in the middle so once you tape the TeeConnect to the ear, you can cut out the hole and then there will be 2 holes your GSD can still hear from.

You can do this for BOTH ears by repeating the procedure for the other ear and then tape each ear together.

This works great for a couple reasons:
It will basically last as long as you want it to. The tape can hold for long periods of time while keeping a firm grip. 
You don't have to worry about using messy glue or replacing snore strips every other day PLUS this technique offers MUCH more support than strips.
The foam tube is hollow inside so hearing is barely effected, if at all.

This procedure can even cure a crease, depending on the age of the dog. The foam presses against the inside of the ear and promotes a natural curve. My GSD was 13 months when I tried this and I can't believe how easy, cheap & effective it was, especially compared to all the other techniques out there. And best of all there's no need to shave the ear and it doesn't hurt your GSD when removed.


----------



## ljshartle05 (Apr 12, 2010)

Quick update: I actually made the foam piece smaller by cutting a piece out and then wrapping it with tape. That way, more of the ear wrapped around the foam piece and it also keeps the ear straight up. 

No reply's & it's been 10 days...does anyone disagree with this method??


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Looks good to me! I have used the pipe wrap or foam curlers before.


----------



## momsgoingaited (May 21, 2010)

Gee - guess I am lucky. Neither one of ours ever had any issues....


----------

